# Benalmadena expectations



## Anglo_American (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi again,

We are busy planning our visit to Benalmadena in early April to take a 6 mth let for a 1/2 bed apt. 

Question: When something is advertised as furnished, how far does that go? For example (assuming there may be regional differences) what is the typical expectation for these items in the Benalmadena area, i.e. normally provided by landlord or by us?:

Bed linens
Towels
Cutlery and crockery
Pots and pans
Kitchen electricals
Appliances (e.g. washing machine, dryer)
Television
Porsche in the garage
etc.

Of course, we fully expect Jo, GarveyGirl and Steve Hall to provide detailed answers (which are very much appreciated btw) but is there anyone else who can share their experience?! ;-)

Steve & Chris McHugh


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Anglo_American said:


> Hi again,
> 
> We are busy planning our visit to Benalmadena in early April to take a 6 mth let for a 1/2 bed apt.
> 
> ...


We have rented before and we didn't get a TV, or towels and bedlinen. I just suppose you have to look around. My daughter is looking for a flat in the same area as you, and has seen some very sparsley ' furnished apartments'. Good luck!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

In my experience it varies with each individual property and it depends on why the property is being rented out, are the owners just away? is it a commercial rental? We saw places where the owners had just stored all their stuff in the garage or basement and said we could used whatever we wanted to. 

With the house we´ve got now, it came fully furnished, we got a fully equipped kitchen, microwave, dishwasher, cutlery, crockery, pots and pans... etc, a TV and minimum bed linen (non of which we needed cos I brought it all with us). No towels or duvets.... and sadly no porsche, in fact no garage!!!!LOL. When we were looking round we saw all sorts of combinations of what and wasnt in properties - There was a dog that came with one place!!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I think you can forget the Porsche in the drive but pretty much everything else is negotiable and if you found a place you liked that did not have what you want I'd try to get the landlord to add it! At the moment, long-term tenants are an endangered species and I can't see too many landlords wanting to lose 3 or 4000 euros for the sake of a sun-lounger or a TV. Remember if you have to by a 600 euro TV you are in effect adding 100 euros per month to your rent. I can't see you having any problem getting what you want .....except, as I say, for the Porsche.


----------



## Anglo_American (Mar 16, 2009)

*Prepaid cellphones*



SteveHall said:


> I think you can forget the Porsche in the drive but pretty much everything else is negotiable and if you found a place you liked that did not have what you want I'd try to get the landlord to add it! At the moment, long-term tenants are an endangered species and I can't see too many landlords wanting to lose 3 or 4000 euros for the sake of a sun-lounger or a TV. Remember if you have to by a 600 euro TV you are in effect adding 100 euros per month to your rent. I can't see you having any problem getting what you want .....except, as I say, for the Porsche.


Oh, ok then.... we'll have to survice without the Porsche.... 

Also, a question about prepaid cell phones in Spain: rather than use my UK phone with O2, do we just get a prepaid phone from the local supermarket for $20 or so, just like we can at Tesco in the UK?

Thnx again

Steve


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, that's fine. Just get an unlocked and pop a SIM in


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Yes, that's fine. Just get an unlocked and pop a SIM in


However, recently hubby and i had to get to a Vodaphone shop in Spain to register with our personal details and NIE cards for security purposes. If going through a Spanish supplier now (as well as with contracts) for prepaid phones, you have up to a certain date to register with them.

Regards,

Tallulah.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> However, recently hubby and i had to get to a Vodaphone shop in Spain to register with our personal details and NIE cards for security purposes. If going through a Spanish supplier now (as well as with contracts) for prepaid phones, you have up to a certain date to register with them.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tallulah.


Let me explain fully.

Since November 2007 all NEW SIMS have had to be registered. All PAYG customers who bought their cards BEFORE November 2007 have until 8th November 2009 to register on threat of having their number cancelled. By all accounts the registration process is going quite smoothly. Orange speeded up the process by voluntarily cancelling all cards that had not been used once in 12 months - that saved 500,000 phantom a/cs on their databases. 

If anybody has any specific questions pls feel free to PM me. 

I REPEAT this new registration process applies ONLY to PAYG (and NOT to contract) and ONLY those first sold BEFORE Nov 2007. All others have ALREADY been added to the central databases.


----------



## Anglo_American (Mar 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Let me explain fully.
> 
> Since November 2007 all NEW SIMS have had to be registered. All PAYG customers who bought their cards BEFORE November 2007 have until 8th November 2009 to register on threat of having their number cancelled. By all accounts the registration process is going quite smoothly. Orange speeded up the process by voluntarily cancelling all cards that had not been used once in 12 months - that saved 500,000 phantom a/cs on their databases.
> 
> ...


Steve,

Slightly off-track but you mentioned Orange. I'm guessing they are essentially different companies within the same corporate group but are there any reciprocal agreements between Orange UK and Orange Spain? Cheaper roaming rates perhaps?

Steve


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Too simplistic! Too downright obvious!! 

You might be interested in this from today's wires (I doubt anybody else will though!) 
http://saladeprensa.telefonica.es/documentos/np090323_en.pdf


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Let me explain fully.
> 
> Since November 2007 all NEW SIMS have had to be registered. All PAYG customers who bought their cards BEFORE November 2007 have until 8th November 2009 to register on threat of having their number cancelled. By all accounts the registration process is going quite smoothly. Orange speeded up the process by voluntarily cancelling all cards that had not been used once in 12 months - that saved 500,000 phantom a/cs on their databases.
> 
> ...


And for all you mortals who are not experts in this subject  you should get a text from your operator asking you to come in and register!!!
Tallulah.x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

AFAIK only Vodafone have advised their users so far. Movistar is far too busy spamming their base with dubious "Competitions" Mmmmmmmmm. The last figure I heard was that there were 8 million unregistered phones. 

This really is the dumbest law I have ever seen. If it's meant to reduce/prevent crime, it's not well thought through at all. Any terrorist intent in causing destruction will surely be "clever" enough to walk into a locutorio and walk out with a 10 euro phone card to plan his criminal activities. No need to register, just unlock a phone (easily done over the internet) and away he goes. Pathetic legislation.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> AFAIK only Vodafone have advised their users so far. Movistar is far too busy spamming their base with dubious "Competitions" Mmmmmmmmm. The last figure I heard was that there were 8 million unregistered phones.
> 
> This really is the dumbest law I have ever seen. If it's meant to reduce/prevent crime, it's not well thought through at all. Any terrorist intent in causing destruction will surely be "clever" enough to walk into a locutorio and walk out with a 10 euro phone card to plan his criminal activities. No need to register, just unlock a phone (easily done over the internet) and away he goes. Pathetic legislation.


Well I count myself as one of those mere mortals Steve!!! LOL and yep, with Vodaphone too! Still haven't won that 50k though they keep harassing me about!
Tallulah.x


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Well I count myself as one of those mere mortals Steve!!! LOL and yep, with Vodaphone too! Still haven't won that 50k though they keep harassing me about!
> Tallulah.x



im on the 3 network this will make u laugh
i got a phone call the other day from a 3 operator asking me if i new about the advantiges of taking out one of there new contract packages and how it was much better than payg.

my reply

youve just rang a contract phone number matey.

the phone went dead ever so quick lol

just to add to that i have a 3 payg phone as well and never new about this i cant remember if im registered or not as i had it when 3 first started up years ago.

but there again the only thing u get in my rucksack is sarnies so im alright


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> im on the 3 network this will make u laugh
> i got a phone call the other day from a 3 operator asking me if i new about the advantiges of taking out one of there new contract packages and how it was much better than payg.
> 
> my reply
> ...


 i either start hissing into the phone (bad connection) or pretend I don't speak their language....they really hassle though, don't they?! And you don't want to see what's in my handbag!!!
Tallulah.x


----------



## Rosco102 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Benalmadena*

Hi Jo, my name is Ross. Myself and a friend are coming to Benalmadena for 3 monthsin JUne and I would appreciate if you had any tips us as it is our 1st time. We are trying to find bar work n places to stay but so far i cant get much. Thanks a million, Ross Keogh.
you can email me on rosco102 @ hotmail . com


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Rosco102 said:


> Hi Jo, my name is Ross. Myself and a friend are coming to Benalmadena for 3 monthsin JUne and I would appreciate if you had any tips us as it is our 1st time. We are trying to find bar work n places to stay but so far i cant get much. Thanks a million, Ross Keogh.
> you can email me on rosco102 @ hotmail . com


party PARTY PPAARRTTYY


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Rosco102 said:


> Hi Jo, my name is Ross. Myself and a friend are coming to Benalmadena for 3 monthsin JUne and I would appreciate if you had any tips us as it is our 1st time. We are trying to find bar work n places to stay but so far i cant get much. Thanks a million, Ross Keogh.
> you can email me on rosco102 @ hotmail . com


Hi Ross

Finding work is pretty tough for people that are already here .... so its going to be difficult finding it while you are still in the UK (Im assuming thats where you are now?) .... you could try looking through the employment ads in free papers such as the Sur in English, Euro Weekly News both have websites with some of the classifieds online.
Places to stay ... again sur in english has a rental section, but there are loads of rental websites you could look through -.... just google long term property rental / alquiler / for rent in benalmadena ... etc etc. But again its hard to find a place until you are actually here - what I would advise is NOT to pay any deposits are anything until you have seen the place! and until you have met the people, either agents and private landlords, face to face!

If you are looking for Hostal accomodation rather than rental apartments, again there are plenty around and if you google you should find something on the internet as a starting point.

Best of luck ! and pack your suncream its very very hot here !!

sue


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Ross
> 
> Finding work is pretty tough for people that are already here .... so its going to be difficult finding it while you are still in the UK (Im assuming thats where you are now?) .... you could try looking through the employment ads in free papers such as the Sur in English, Euro Weekly News both have websites with some of the classifieds online.
> Places to stay ... again sur in english has a rental section, but there are loads of rental websites you could look through -.... just google long term property rental / alquiler / for rent in benalmadena ... etc etc. But again its hard to find a place until you are actually here - what I would advise is NOT to pay any deposits are anything until you have seen the place! and until you have met the people, either agents and private landlords, face to face!
> ...


good answer & I agree

but............

he's either already here or he changed his mind - he asked the question in March!!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> good answer & I agree
> 
> but............
> 
> he's either already here or he changed his mind - he asked the question in March!!


ha ha ha! how stupid am I this morning!!! and why do we seem to be getting so many "old" posts popping up on here this week!

I need to drink more coffee in the mornings before logging on here !

Sue x


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> .
> 
> This really is the dumbest law I have ever seen. ..... Pathetic legislation.


I'm sorry Steve, I have two even more pathetic. Here in Ireland, to cut weekend drunkenness, they close the pubs half an hour earlier on THURSDAYS????? And number two is, to stop underage drinkers getting too drunk, they shut off licences 1 hour earlier. Now THAT is pathetic laws for you. :focus: But I agree, the law you spoke of isn't thought out too well.


----------

